# Formadrol Extreme for PCT



## quark (Oct 12, 2007)

What do you guys think of this stuff? Ever used it? They are running an ad that states '...potent enough to be used as a replacement for Nolvadex for PCT'. No, I don't belive everything I read but what is your opinion of this statement and why? Thanks for the help.


----------



## icanrace (Oct 23, 2007)

jchappj said:


> What do you guys think of this stuff? Ever used it? They are running an ad that states '...potent enough to be used as a replacement for Nolvadex for PCT'. No, I don't belive everything I read but what is your opinion of this statement and why? Thanks for the help.



it worked fine for me after a 3 week cycle of Masterdrol. Taper it just like Nolva. Just my experience.


----------



## FatThumbSupplem (Nov 1, 2007)

i've used formadrol extreme in every pct i've done. i just like the stuff.


----------



## bhp (Dec 10, 2007)

I have used Formadrol Extreme for PCT after a Masterdrol Cycle & it did a great job. Has an AI & a SERM -- best OTC/PCT IMO....


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 10, 2007)

My opinion is for the harsher ph,s it is junk maybe i am missing somthing but what is the SERM that it contains??? if your taking LG new supps yeah it would be fine because those are just DHEA but if your running Superdrol your taking a major risk just using that


----------



## bhp (Dec 11, 2007)

Diadzein 20mg is the SERM, This Formadrol formula has been used by many with the older LG products; in fact, that is what it was designed for (i.e., M-1-A, Methyl Masterdrol, M-1-P, etc...). This is the only OTC product that I know of that covers all the bases -- but each person has to choose for themselves. I have used this product with success, & I know many other folks that have done the same.


----------



## NordicNacho (Dec 11, 2007)

cool i'll have to check it out


lately all of lg products have been crap so I have a hard time supporting a company to makes shit, names it after a old product that worked and sells it at the same price.


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 12, 2007)

I still would not use it for pct of a superdrol cycle


----------



## zombul (Dec 12, 2007)

workingatit43 said:


> I still would not use it for pct of a superdrol cycle



I have used it for Masterdrol (the SD clone) and didn't like it.I have liked some LG products but this wasn't one of them.


----------



## zombul (Dec 12, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> cool i'll have to check it out
> 
> 
> lately all of lg products have been crap so I have a hard time supporting a company to makes shit, names it after a old product that worked and sells it at the same price.



 Don't waste your time my brotha


----------



## NordicNacho (Dec 12, 2007)

thanks I won't

here is a another great supp


remember this guy he was a sponcer for a day

ANDROGENERATOR - The World's Most Powerful Natural Anabolic & Male Sexual Enchancement


what a bunch of shit


----------



## thaberger (Mar 13, 2010)

friend of mine gv me a bottle of maxdrol jw if its any good and if this pct will work for it?


----------



## aap (Mar 14, 2010)

what about Novedex XT?


----------



## thaberger (Mar 14, 2010)

what abt it? i took it with mythel gen and it worked good.. i was just seein whats better? and if anyone has any facts abt maxdrol supposed to be like superdrol/s drol??
let me know if anyone has any info?


----------

